# 2018 Kidding thread!



## JK_Farms

It's a new year everyone! I hope everyone is getting excited for newborns! Everyone post how many kids and their genders! Also if you are able to post a photo of the adorable new additions!!!!


----------



## Chloe1233

Twins









Doelings:1
Bucklings:1


----------



## Goatzrule

Im getting baby fever


----------



## Goat_Scout

Awww, @Chloe1233 they are adorable!


----------



## Sparklesms

2 bucklings.

Born this afternoon in -4F temp. 

Detailed post in birth announcements.


----------



## JK_Farms

Doelings-1
Buckling-3


----------



## wifeof1

Lil Acorn Acres Farm
Twin Doelings 








Janice








And Joplin

Does 3
Bucks 3


----------



## Chloe1233

Does:4
Bucks:4


----------



## Goat_Scout

@wifeof1 - I love the name Joplin! I may have to steal that for one of my kids this year....


----------



## Mmhyronimus

We had 2 kids born Saturday night. Not even 6hrs after we left for a mini vacation. I knew one was going to kid- I had 5 due anytime, but I figured Dot wouldn't be the first to pop. Dot had a little buckling and a little doeling. 















The doeling has the cutest spot on her head. A dark mark right above her eye.

Now to wait- with this wonderful Blizzard in SE SD, I have 3 that decided they were gonna start contractions and driving me crazy. 2 have been doing this on and off for 2 wks. The other one just started this morning. Doe code of Honor- they obviously had to wait for the blizzard.

Doe: 5
Buck: 5


----------



## Goat_Scout

So precious!


----------



## wifeof1

Cutie pies.


----------



## Korita

Congrats on the little ones @Mmhyronimus

Where at in SE South Dakota are you? I'm near Ashton, IA so we might not be too far from one another. I've been watching one of my girls (3 with unknown due dates) a little closer today as she's showing some signs of getting ready and naturally we are in this blizzard so she'll do it now lol Good luck with your ladies and hope you stay warm in this crappy weather.


----------



## Goat_Scout

So far we've had 5 kids (all bucklings) born this year!

Does: 5
Bucks: 10


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Korita said:


> Congrats on the little ones @Mmhyronimus
> 
> Where at in SE South Dakota are you? I'm near Ashton, IA so we might not be too far from one another. I've been watching one of my girls (3 with unknown due dates) a little closer today as she's showing some signs of getting ready and naturally we are in this blizzard so she'll do it now lol Good luck with your ladies and hope you stay warm in this crappy weather.


I'm south of Sioux Falls about 20 miles. The snow I could handle. It's the wind that's horrible.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

All super cute


----------



## Korita

Mmhyronimus said:


> I'm south of Sioux Falls about 20 miles. The snow I could handle. It's the wind that's horrible.


Agreed! I have to scoop out a 2 ft snow drift in front of the door every half an hour


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Korita said:


> Agreed! I have to scoop out a 2 ft snow drift in front of the door every half an hour


You're getting more snow than me. Finally it has slowed almost to a stop, at least for new snow. Still blowing like crazy. I'm sweating like crazy from the last shovel out.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Had 2 does go into labor with the blizzard. Pepper had 2- but had complications. Lost the buckling. He was huge. I wrote about that in another post. (She lost 2 in 2015. So she was pretty possessive of this kidding.)
















305/Betsy- had 2 kids with no complications. A buckling and a doeling. Noisy little buggers.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Well, woke up this morning and Stubbs had finally started with full labor. Not that she wanted to. Came out to a puddle of cold slime. Toes peeking out, but she had no desire to push.  Ended up going it to pull the kid. Little doeling- butt first, but got her out. Stubbs wanted to clean her off and thought she was done. As big as she was, I knew she wasn't done. 
Barely reached in and found toes. Only this time he wasn't backwards- but he was stuck with his head facing backwards. She had no desire to push for any of it. I think she wore herself out doing the early pushing the last couple days- but she wasn't in true labor then.

Got a healthy buckling and a healthy doeling!















The little doeling has the socks- Well, they are more garters since they go all the way up! LoL!







And she is such a camera hound once she found out I was taking pictures- and not even an hour old!









Doe: 8
Buck: 12


----------



## JK_Farms

So cute! Good thing you found her in time!


----------



## Mercys_Edge_Farm

So far this year we had 8 does and 4 bucks born.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Does: 16
Bucks: 16


----------



## JK_Farms

Ella had a buckling today!
Does-16
Bucks-17


----------



## Lstein

So fluffy!


----------



## Chloe1233

Buck/Doe twins again
Does:17
Bucks:18


----------



## JK_Farms

I had a buckling born today! And a doe/buck twins!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Does: 18
Bucks: 20


----------



## wifeof1

I just got back from a 4 day trip to Idaho for two Guernsey girls.
Orofina and Pirita.









Does 20
Bucks 20


----------



## Blessedfarmwife

Mmhyronimus said:


> Had 2 does go into labor with the blizzard. Pepper had 2- but had complications. Lost the buckling. He was huge. I wrote about that in another post. (She lost 2 in 2015. So she was pretty possessive of this kidding.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 305/Betsy- had 2 kids with no complications. A buckling and a doeling. Noisy little buggers.


What breed? Curious as I have a doe who looks like this, but is not stocky like a boer


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Blessedfarmwife said:


> What breed? Curious as I have a doe who looks like this, but is not stocky like a boer


These are all Boer. At least to my knowledge. I do have a couple mystery goats on my farm but these I'm pretty sure are all Boer. And the pictures just make Pepper look short. The top of her head is chest high on me when she is looking straight and I'm 5'8". Betsy is a bit shorter though. 
I have a couple goats that are taller than "normal" boers and aren't stocky at all. But they are Boer. I just aim for the taller genetics, not the short ones. Though I do have a few short, tiny boers.


----------



## Blessedfarmwife

Mmhyronimus said:


> These are all Boer. At least to my knowledge. I do have a couple mystery goats on my farm but these I'm pretty sure are all Boer. And the pictures just make Pepper look short. The top of her head is chest high on me when she is looking straight and I'm 5'8". Betsy is a bit shorter though.
> I have a couple goats that are taller than "normal" boers and aren't stocky at all. But they are Boer. I just aim for the taller genetics, not the short ones. Though I do have a few short, tiny boers.


Thank so much for the info! They are pretty!


----------



## Lstein

wifeof1 said:


> I just got back from a 4 day trip to Idaho for two Guernsey girls.
> Orofina and Pirita.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does 20
> Bucks 20


So lucky, Guernsey's are so pretty and those little gals sure are cute and have mischievous look.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Sugar graced us with triplets today! 2 bucklings and 1 doeling.















Doeling has a light brown/gray head.







Bucklings are all white and dark marked. The dark little boy was the first born and he is about half the size of the other 2. But he is super loud!

Bucks: 22
Does: 21


----------



## Lstein

Congrats!!


----------



## Damfino

We try never to have babies this early in the year, but what can I say? My doe is a floozy and she somehow snuck out and got bred without telling me until it was too late to do anything about it.

So here are our first kids of the year: Helter Skelter and Blackbird, Alpine/Nubian doelings born around 10:00 p.m. Feb. 1st.

















Helter Skelter looks like a cross between our two working wethers, Finn and Sputnik! She is related to both Finn and Sputnik through her mother, but I never expected to get a baby that looks this much like both of them!


----------



## wifeof1

They are both beautiful.


----------



## Chloe1233

Buck/doe twins















Bucks:23
Does:24


----------



## Chloe1233

Buck/doe twins born today
Bucks:24
Does:25


----------



## wifeof1

Johnny and June, (Cash) born today.
Bucks 25
Does 26


----------



## wifeof1

Cass and Elliot, (Mamas & Papas)
Born yesterday.
Bucks 26
Does 27


----------



## wifeof1

wifeof1 said:


> Cass and Elliot, (Mamas & Papas)
> Born yesterday.
> Bucks 26
> Does 27


----------



## Chloe1233

Buck/doe twins only one doe left now to kid
Bucks:26
Does:27


----------



## top_goat

Oh...so many cute babies!!!!

Add in 2 bucklings and a doeling...born around 3:00 this morning to my "Hurricane Harvey refugee" goat. I'll try to get photos posted later...right now...they're napping and so should I!

Does: 9
Bucks: 14


----------



## Lstein

So jealous of all the babies! 

*looks at calendar...again*


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Bucks: 28
Does: 28


----------



## Chloe1233

Doeling born Monday 
Bucks:28
Does:29


----------



## Amber89

Buck born today!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Bucks: 29
Does: 29


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Two bucklings, one doeling born yesterday.

Bucks 31
Does 30


----------



## Kiera Ruggles

I have a doe that is due on the 15th of February... she had not had any signs of getting close, her ligaments have not been loose, her milk has not come in yet, though with her previous pregnancies she only bagged up once she was in labor. 

This morning when I went to let her out of the barn, she had what looked like a placenta hanging from her vulva...though there wasn't any sign of a baby, her ligaments have loosened but, her milk still hasn't come in. She has been walking around like she is looking for something and making soft sweet little noises. She has also been pawing at the ground and licking everything in the barn. As well as pawing at the ground and being very loud, and overall just acting differently than usual.


----------



## Amber89

interested to what they have to say on this...I'm a newbie so lol


----------



## Goat_Scout

Kiera Ruggles said:


> I have a doe that is due on the 15th of February... she had not had any signs of getting close, her ligaments have not been loose, her milk has not come in yet, though with her previous pregnancies she only bagged up once she was in labor.
> 
> This morning when I went to let her out of the barn, she had what looked like a placenta hanging from her vulva...though there wasn't any sign of a baby, her ligaments have loosened but, her milk still hasn't come in. She has been walking around like she is looking for something and making soft sweet little noises. She has also been pawing at the ground and licking everything in the barn. As well as pawing at the ground and being very loud, and overall just acting differently than usual.


Strange... :/ I would have a vet look at her if possible.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Kiera Ruggles said:


> I have a doe that is due on the 15th of February... she had not had any signs of getting close, her ligaments have not been loose, her milk has not come in yet, though with her previous pregnancies she only bagged up once she was in labor.
> 
> This morning when I went to let her out of the barn, she had what looked like a placenta hanging from her vulva...though there wasn't any sign of a baby, her ligaments have loosened but, her milk still hasn't come in. She has been walking around like she is looking for something and making soft sweet little noises. She has also been pawing at the ground and licking everything in the barn. As well as pawing at the ground and being very loud, and overall just acting differently than usual.


Can you post a photo of the placenta?


----------



## Damfino

Kiera Ruggles said:


> I have a doe that is due on the 15th of February... she had not had any signs of getting close, her ligaments have not been loose, her milk has not come in yet, though with her previous pregnancies she only bagged up once she was in labor.
> 
> This morning when I went to let her out of the barn, she had what looked like a placenta hanging from her vulva...though there wasn't any sign of a baby, her ligaments have loosened but, her milk still hasn't come in. She has been walking around like she is looking for something and making soft sweet little noises. She has also been pawing at the ground and licking everything in the barn. As well as pawing at the ground and being very loud, and overall just acting differently than usual.


Any kids yet?

I have a theory: This happened to a friend of mine who is actually very experienced with kidding out goats. But this one doe had a thicker and longer-than-usual discharge before kidding and they thought she had already kidded. She called me in a panic, and my husband and I along with her whole family and all the dogs went walking all over their 40 acres looking for where that goat might have kidded. We dragged the poor doe along with us, hoping she would help us find where she'd hidden her babies. Then suddenly in the middle of all this she plops down and starts to push. The babies hadn't come yet! The stringy mucous and stuff was just from her water breaking!

Moral of the story: the kids are probably still inside. But if the water has broken and the doe has not been pushing then she needs help. She's got a stuck kid in there. I wonder if my friend's doe had a malpresented kid and that the hour or more of hiking up and down hills straightened it out and that's when she finally started to push. Who knows. We were all just relieved to have a happy ending. I hope your doe has one too. Good luck!


----------



## Rosemary Hester

Our first doeling in 2018.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Bucks: 31
Does: 31


----------



## Goatzrule

Doeling and a buckling, surprise kids








Bucks:32
Does:32


----------



## Haviris

Buck and doe born 2/6


----------



## Goatzrule

Buck:33
Does:33
Don't forget to add your tally!


----------



## Kiera Ruggles

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Can you post a photo of the placenta?


This is what I found hanging from her, since then... she has a constant bit of blood since then, I am keeping her in the barn just in case she has kids. We have had a vet come out to look at her, he does not specialize in livestock animals but has done a lot with sheep and goats in the area. He said that it looked like she already had kid, though her milk has still not come in (she usually bags up when she is in labor). She is just acting pretty strange, she is constantly shivering even though she is in an insulated barn. Her temperature is 102.6 as of an hour ago... and she has been having a lot of kind of goopy discharge that is clear in some places but has quite a bit of blood in it.


----------



## Damfino

Ooh... this is NOT good! I'm not sure what's going on here, but this is not normal or ok at all. You need to start a new thread, and I'm afraid your vet was not correct to leave her alone to see what happens. I've never seen it before, but placenta previa comes to mind. I'm afraid the kid(s) aren't still viable after all this time, but they need to come out or your doe may also die. Please start a new thread so people who are more experienced than I am can chime in. This is serious.


----------



## LaManchamaniac

Kiera Ruggles said:


> This is what I found hanging from her, since then... she has a constant bit of blood since then, I am keeping her in the barn just in case she has kids. We have had a vet come out to look at her, he does not specialize in livestock animals but has done a lot with sheep and goats in the area. He said that it looked like she already had kid, though her milk has still not come in (she usually bags up when she is in labor). She is just acting pretty strange, she is constantly shivering even though she is in an insulated barn. Her temperature is 102.6 as of an hour ago... and she has been having a lot of kind of goopy discharge that is clear in some places but has quite a bit of blood in it.


Is this the same doe you posted about in January?


----------



## Kiera Ruggles

LaManchamaniac said:


> Is this the same doe you posted about in January?


Yes, a shortly before I posted with that, one of our rams got in with the goats, and I'm thinking that she may have just been aborting


----------



## LaManchamaniac

Kiera Ruggles said:


> Yes, a shortly before I posted with that, one of our rams got in with the goats, and I'm thinking that she may have just been aborting


If her udder filled 3 weeks before your post in January then I would say it wasn't a false labor. It was real labor and something happened. Her discharge is not normal and is very concerning. My guess is the kid/s passed three weeks ago and her body is still trying to get rid of them. This is also why he udder is no longer full. She needs help!!


----------



## Kiera Ruggles

Her udder filled a little bit 2 months ago and not since then. The vet that came out is a family friend, and the most experienced with goats in the area. He knows the situation well and thinks that she was aborting. I know that nothing happened with her previous labor, because I was out in the barn with her all night for 3 nights.


----------



## Lstein

Is he going to check and see if the kids are still in there then? I agree, not at all normal.


----------



## Kiera Ruggles

I will ask him to check, I have bumped her, as well as one of the other pregnant goats that we have, and it doesn't feel like anything is in there.


----------



## Lstein

Hopefully there isn't and there's some other explanation. But it is still pretty worrying and the signs seem to point to that. 

I've only got the bump thing to work when they are in labor or very close to it, though admittedly I haven't tried it a whole lot. :2c:


----------



## LaManchamaniac

Kiera Ruggles said:


> I will ask him to check, I have bumped her, as well as one of the other pregnant goats that we have, and it doesn't feel like anything is in there.


I'm trying to figure out why you are here asking questions. I've read your entire other post. You got very good advice from very experienced goat people over a month ago and you didn't follow it and you still seem unwilling to listen.
The original owner didn't even know she was bred. So most likely she went into labor in December and there was a hiccup and she didn't deliver. for the last two months you're seeing discharge from decaying dead kids. You're lucky she hasn't gotten sepsis and died. She needs help now! And a knowledgeable vet.


----------



## Kiera Ruggles

LaManchamaniac said:


> I'm trying to figure out why you are here asking questions. I've read your entire other post. You got very good advice from very experienced goat people over a month ago and you didn't follow it and you still seem unwilling to listen.
> The original owner didn't even know she was bred. So most likely she went into labor in December and there was a hiccup and she didn't deliver. for the last two months you're seeing discharge from decaying dead kids. You're lucky she hasn't gotten sepsis and died. She needs help now! And a knowledgeable vet.


I listened to what people had to say, there is not a vet who really knows much about goats within 6 hours, we took her to one livestock vet, and she had an ultrasound, pelvic, and blood test done... which just cost hundreds of dollars and didn't really help anything. Until 2 days ago she had not had any kind of discharge even in her "false labor" back in December.

It is also possible, as I mentioned in my previous post, that she wasn't bred before we got her and she was just aborting a more recent pregnancy from the escape of our ram

We have had 2 different vets come out to look at her since I found the discharge, and both of them think that she was aborting.

And I only posted on the forum because there are so many wonderful and experienced goat people that might be able to offer some advice, because I am very new to this and just want to do the best that I can for her.


----------



## EmilyZ2012

I had buck/ doe twins a couple weeks ago and buck triplets today! I have 10 more does due still, so hoping for more girls.
























Bucks:37
Does:34


----------



## mariella

EmilyZ2012 Wow buck triplets is bad luck. A doe I sold as bred had triplet does after giving me a signal buck the year before.
I had a buck born a few weeks ago 
Bucks:38
Doe:34


----------



## EmilyZ2012

Another buckling this morning... I know which buck I'm getting rid of this year! I have another in labor, so crossing my fingers for girls today!









Bucks:39
Does:34


----------



## Amber89

Beautiful kids!!!


----------



## EmilyZ2012

Yay! I got the girl I was hoping for!









Bucks:39
Does:35


----------



## EmilyZ2012

Amber89 said:


> Beautiful kids!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Mmhyronimus

So, I realised I forgot to post earlier this month. Freckle was actually exposed when I bought her (previous owner said she was with buck but he wasn't sure is he actually mounted her or not). I put her with my buck once she got to my farm (after quarentine), so I wasn't sure when she was due. She had a little doeling.


Bucks: 39
Does: 36


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Mmhyronimus said:


> So, I realised I forgot to post earlier this month. Freckle was actually exposed when I bought her (previous owner said she was with buck but he wasn't sure is he actually mounted her or not). I put her with my buck once she got to my farm (after quarentine), so I wasn't sure when she was due. She had a little doeling.
> 
> Bucks: 39
> Does: 36











For some reason my phone is/was being a POS and not letting me add the picture to that post.


----------



## EmilyZ2012

I had a set of twins this afternoon. One of each. 
















Bucks: 40
Does:37


----------



## Goat_Scout

@EmilyZ2012 - Your babies are gorgeous! :goatkiss:


----------



## EmilyZ2012

Goat_Scout said:


> @EmilyZ2012 - Your babies are gorgeous! :goatkiss:


Thank you!


----------



## Goatzrule

Anyone else have kids to add to the list. It seems to be pretty even so far


----------



## goathiker

Teddy twin bucklings 
Angie twin bucklings 
Franky buck doe twins plus a free martin. 

Bucks 45
Does 38
Intersex 1


----------



## Goat_Scout

I don't think I've added these two yet... Both are bucklings (*sigh*). Hernando was born on January 26, and Tholly (anyone watch Poldark?) was born on February 20 or thereabouts. We have two more does left to kid, one due in a week and the other due in about 2 weeks. I don't think either of them are carrying more than a single. Anyway, bring on the doelings!

Hernando (Saanen X Nubian)








Tholly (Mini-Lamancha X Mini-Nubian) 









Bucks: 47
Does: 38


----------



## billiejw89

4 bucks and 2 does here so far!

Bucks: 51
Does: 40


----------



## Goatzrule

Are we going to add the intresexed as part of the tally. I think we should


----------



## EmilyZ2012

Another set of buck/ doe twins here yesterday. The doeling is my favorite  she's the red and white.
















Bucks:52
Does:41


----------



## Old Post Farm

twin bucks from my doe today








the one on the left is Finnegan the one on the right is feliks
Bucks: 54
Does: 41


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Bucks: 54 
Does: 41
Intersex: 1


----------



## EmilyZ2012

Another set of buck/doe twins for me. I have 5 girls left to kid and they were all bred by the buck that's given me nothing but bucklings so far, so I'm not really liking the odds.
















Bucks:55
Does:42
Intersex:1


----------



## Amber89

A buck and a doe 
Bucks 56
Does. 43


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Dance kidded a single buckling 

Bucks: 57
Does: 43
Intersex: 1


----------



## Jessica84

I had 54 bucks and 41 does, but I think one doe might be a he/she but I’ll still count as a doe lol
Bucks-111
Does- 84
Intersex- 1


----------



## Goatzrule

Come on girls, catch up!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

3 doelings, 2 bucklings for me this year 

Bucks: 113
Does: 87
Intersex: 1


----------



## Jessica84

Goatzrule said:


> Come on girls, catch up!


Well in the middle of my kidding I thought I could turn it around but then I got to my one bucks does and it went down hill FAST! Lol


----------



## shirleysmith33

bucks 6
does 0


----------



## Goatzrule

Bucks: 119
Does:87
intersex: 1


----------



## Goat_Scout

Our Lamancha had a little doeling the other day. 


















Bucks: 119
Does: 88
Intersex: 1


----------



## EmilyZ2012

Finally a set of twin doelings here!








Bucks:119
Does:90
Intersex:1


----------



## mariella

EmilyZ2012 
I will completely take that brown doeling! She is just so beautiful!


----------



## EmilyZ2012

mariella said:


> EmilyZ2012
> I will completely take that brown doeling! She is just so beautiful!


Thank you  she'll be hard to let go of


----------



## wifeof1

Gorgeous


----------



## Aozora

Nubian FFs here, first doe had triplets (2 does 1 buck), second doe had a singleton buck.


----------



## EmilyZ2012

Another set of triplets; two girls, one boy








Bucks:122
Does:94
Intersex:1


----------



## groovyoldlady

@EmilyZ2012, I want to come live in your barn. What ADORABLE goats!!!!

I still have 3 weeks until my does produce some new grooviness around here. I have 4 girls pregnant and I am expecting them to deliver multiple doelings each. I have been lecturing them since BEFORE they bred with their chosen mates and they love me. So I'm SURE they won't let me down.

*cough*cough*


----------



## ETgoatygirl

Groovy Old Lady, Ha ha. Mine start kidding the end of next week, and will be done by the end of April. Waiting is the worst, isn't it? I'm jealous of all of these cute baby photos! Next week can't come soon enough


----------



## bobosgoats

I am so excited to see all the new babies. Hopefully my two does will add to the count soon.


----------



## EmilyZ2012

groovyoldlady said:


> @EmilyZ2012, I want to come live in your barn. What ADORABLE goats!!!!
> 
> I still have 3 weeks until my does produce some new grooviness around here. I have 4 girls pregnant and I am expecting them to deliver multiple doelings each. I have been lecturing them since BEFORE they bred with their chosen mates and they love me. So I'm SURE they won't let me down.
> 
> *cough*cough*


Thank you! I sometimes want to live down there as well  it sounds like you will definitely be getting girls


----------



## EmilyZ2012

We had another set of twin bucklings yeasterday afternoon. The solid golden brown is beautiful! I have one more doe due tomorrow and then on May 25 and then we are done for the year. 
















Bucks:124
Does:94
Intersex:1


----------



## groovyoldlady

ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## EmilyZ2012

groovyoldlady said:


> ADORABLE!!!!


Thank you


----------



## EmilyZ2012

Another set of twins here today! One of each and that's exactly what I wanted from this doe!















Bucks: 125
Does:95
Intersex:1


----------



## Goat_Scout

That mama is absolutely beautiful, Emily! What breed (guessing Mini-Nubian?) is she? Cute babies too.


----------



## EmilyZ2012

Goat_Scout said:


> That mama is absolutely beautiful, Emily! What breed (guessing Mini-Nubian?) is she? Cute babies too.


Thank you! Yes, she is a Mini Nubian.


----------



## goatblessings

I don't think I've added mine to the tally yet:
7 Bucks
1 doe - one left to kid
Bucks: 132
Does - 96 
Intersex - 1


----------



## New-goat-mom

I just realized I never added mine!
March 6th Eliza had buck doe twins
March 16th Anabelle a single buck (sigh)

Bucks 134
Does 98
Intersex 1


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Spring kids have started! Yeah! I had 9 does for my spring set- 8/9 are FF and the 1 lost triplets last year. But I am expecting amazing things this April/May!
Alexa (FF) surprised me by going first. She had a little buckling. 









Bucks: 135
Does: 98
Intersex: 1


----------



## PaisleyDaisy

Our first doe had twins on March 10th, 1 of each. Our 2nd doe gave birth 9 days later to triplets, 2 doelings and 1 buckling. This was our first experience with goat labor and kidding...and it was definitely exciting.

Bucks: 137
Does: 101
Intersex: 1


----------



## lhorning

Yesterday we had twins. One buckling and one doeling. Today we had the same! I also will include a picture of the birthing assistant for good measure. 

Bucks: 139
Does: 103
Intersex: 1


----------



## dleewilson

29 Jan 1 buckling
3 Mar buckling twins
7 Mar 2 doeling 1 buck trips
31 Mar buck (ff)
3 Apr Doeling/buck twins (ff)
4 Apr buck, doe/buck twins, doe/doe twins (all ff)
Last mama rejected babies. 1 doe still due. Lost one Doeling (chilled baby). 1 baby's pic didn't get taken. 14 babies!
Doeling 6
Buckling 8


----------



## LuvmyNubians

EmilyZ2012 said:


> Finally a set of twin doelings here!
> View attachment 129987
> 
> Bucks:119
> Does:90
> Intersex:1


Love the black one ❤


----------



## EmilyZ2012

LuvmyNubians said:


> Love the black one ️


That's the one I'm keeping!


----------



## Damfino

Twin doelings this afternoon! Alpine/Nubian crosses. To stick with the Beatles theme this season, we're calling them Penny Lane and Lovely Rita.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Bucks: 147
Does: 111
Intersex: 1


----------



## HJoy

In the first group of does I had 12 bucks and 10 does, more does to kid in May

Bucks 159
Does 121
Intersex 1


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Jezebel kidded last night. A VERY vocal buckling. He is going to be as noisy as his mama and sing constantly, I just know it.








Bucks: 160
Does: 121
Intersex: 1


----------



## ksalvagno

Buck doe twins.

Bucks: 161
Does: 122
Intersex: 1


----------



## Goatzrule

So cute <3


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Granger had twins today! 1 buck and 1 doe.









Bucks: 162
Does: 123
Intersex: 1


----------



## ArborGoats

Buck/Doe twins here!









Buck 163
Doe 124
Intersex 1


----------



## Mmhyronimus

So Brownie decided to kid during our interesting "kinda-blizzard" on Saturday. She had a little buckling. (We got about 1-2 inches of snow, but the 50mph wind was a nightmare. Not even 15 miles north of us got over 1 FT of snow.)








Bucks: 164
Does: 124
Intersex: 1


----------



## Goat_Scout

Last week Vivian wrapped up our kidding season with a single buckling, Frederick.










Bucks: 165
Does: 124
Intersex: 1


----------



## TooManyBoers

Wow, a lot of bucklings this year!


----------



## Crazy Little Goat

I had twin bucks on 4/6/18 and a single doe on 4/15/18. My daughter named the boys "Nuts" and "Bolts" and we named the girlie "Windy."


----------



## TooManyBoers

Two boys this morning and one going into labour. Let’s see how this turns out!

Bucks: 167
Does: 124
Intersex: 1

Crazy, have you counted yours yet?


----------



## Goatzrule

too many boys!


----------



## goathiker

I can add one more. 
My "hermie" turned out to be an underdeveloped doe with an extra large dose of maternal hormone. She's completely normal now. 

Boys: 167
Girls: 125


----------



## Damfino

Hopefully some of those boys will come my way next month. So far only doelings for me this year. Why is it when you want girls you get boys, and when you want boys you get girls?


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Minnie had a big doeling this morning. 








Bucks: 167
Does: 126


----------



## Sarah Morris

Based on opinion do any of these does look pregnant? All have been exposed to a buck just trying to figure out if any are pregnant!


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Fun surprise this afternoon! Mama Llama just had Quads! 3 does 1 buck









She lost triplets last year and had a cloudburst this last summer. My hubby thinks she is making up for her previous losses all at once!


----------



## Goatzrule

Sarah Morris you should try making your own thread that way more people can find it and answer. 
Mmhyronimus does bucks? Add them to the tally


----------



## Goatzrule

My monster of a doe had a monster doeling. Im calling her Dixie
Does:127
Bucks:167
Intersex:1


----------



## Lstein

Finished with kidding last week, here's what our totals were! 

10 Bucklings
20 Doelings


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Ok- fixing tally adding mine and Lstein's. Goathiker had added her intersex to the does.

So current tally is:

Bucks: 178
Does: 150


----------



## yankeedoodle

Oops, just found this thread! Mine were born in Feb, but we'll count them any how!
Bucks: 6 
Does:1
would have had a few more but the buck I rented got sick(yikes!) and had to go home. Here are a few pics...


































Soo... 
current tally is:
Bucks:184
Does:151


----------



## ksalvagno

Single male born to my last pregnant doe.

Bucks:185
Does:151


----------



## ArborGoats

Bucks:185
Does:152

Another doe here. Little Olive.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

336 had triplets here this weekend! 2 bucklings and 1 doeling.














Solid Chocolate buckling, Gold head buckling and little paint doeling.

Bucks: 187
Does: 153


----------



## groovyoldlady

In the past 12 hours we had 4 does and 2 bucklings. Pics in our Groovy birth announcements.

Bucks: 189
Does: 157


----------



## got2bkidding

1 Doeling
Ebony


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Bucks: 189
Does: 158


----------



## Damfino

One buck (tan & white) and one doe (black & white) this morning, bringing my personal total to 5 does and 1 buck so far. 









I guess that brings our total to: 
Bucks: 190
Does: 159


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Lady had twins this morning. 1 chocolate doeling and 1 paint buckling.









Bucks: 191
Does: 160


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal

So Monday we had 1 buckling and two doelings. Triplets. I guess that count is up to 192 and 162























The red collar is my buckling


----------



## Mmhyronimus

And a late night, last minute birth tonight- 350 had a BIG doeling. I'm going to weigh her in the morning. She is almost as big as one of my month old kids.








Update- at 12hrs old she was 13 lbs!
Bucks: 192
Does: 163


----------



## Goatzrule

triplet does
Bucks:192
Does:166


----------



## HJoy

Jubilee had twin doelings, and then yesterday Noodles shocked me with my first set of quads in 20+ years of raising goats. The quads are 3 does and 1 buck. 12 does done and only 1 Alpine left for me and then I am finally finished for the season.

Bucks:193
Does:171


----------



## Damfino

Two more doe kids yesterday. I am having a major doe year over here! Eight kids so far - Seven girls and one boy, and only one doe left to kid. If she has girls, then I tell ya--little Max is going to have a hey-day. Talk about a harem! 









These are Alpine/Nubian crosses, but the one kid sure looks like her daddy was a Boer! I have no Boers, so how did that happen??

Bucks: 193
Does: 173


----------



## goatygirl8

I didn't add mine but I got 2 does and a boy
Boys=194
Girls=175


----------



## goatygirl8

Damfino said:


> Two more doe kids yesterday. I am having a major doe year over here! Eight kids so far - Seven girls and one boy, and only one doe left to kid. If she has girls, then I tell ya--little Max is going to have a hey-day. Talk about a harem!
> View attachment 131922
> 
> 
> These are Alpine/Nubian crosses, but the one kid sure looks like her daddy was a Boer! I have no Boers, so how did that happen??
> 
> Bucks: 193
> Does: 173


Just some very neat coloring. It doesn't look like a boer to me. Just boer like colors.


----------



## Damfino

Our last kid was born on May 31st--a buckling! I'm so glad we finally had another boy. We ended up with 7 girls and 2 boys this year. Nine kids is a very fitting number to have since we were on a Beatles theme with our names this year. This last one is "Sgt. Pepper."









So I guess that brings the total boys up to 195 and girls to 175.


----------



## Goatzrule

Any new kids? Almost the end of 2018!


----------



## Goatzrule

I can add two bucklings to it making the tally
Bucklings:197
Doelings: 175


----------



## MadCatX

You know this is an interesting stat.


----------



## Bree_6293

Just did my tally of the year. 8 boys, 9 girls plus 1 still born girl so total 10 girls

Bucklings: 205
Doelings: 185


----------



## Bree_6293

Bree_6293 said:


> Just did my tally of the year. 8 boys, 9 girls plus 1 still born girl so total 10 girls
> 
> Bucklings: 205
> Doelings: 185


I still have 3 confirmed does to kid plus my buck was put with 10 does but they could be due from December to March ‍♀


----------



## Goatzrule

Are there anymore?


----------



## Mmhyronimus

I haven't posted kids since May so I had to go through records to find all mine.
Since my last post we have had:
Doelings- 12
Bucklings- 9

I do have a couple does to kid still but not sure if they will kid before or right after Christmas.

Bucklings: 214
Doelings: 197


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Mmhyronimus said:


> I haven't posted kids since May so I had to go through records to find all mine.
> Since my last post we have had:
> Doelings- 12
> Bucklings- 9
> 
> I do have a couple does to kid still but not sure if they will kid before or right after Christmas.
> 
> Bucklings: 214
> Doelings: 197


And all of you keep surprising me! I would be lost with over 400 goats, much less kidding over 400!


----------



## mariella

I have 2 doelings to add to the count

Bucklings: 214
Doelings: 199


----------



## LockeEstates

Angel delivered twin bullrings while we were at the eye doctors. At least we had her out of the elements and in the garage. But she did it all by herself and had everything cleaned up by the time we got home. We called the vet to come check on her but she was all finished.


----------

